# can short cycles and early ovulation be bad news?



## yogagirl007 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi ladies

Hoping somebody may have some advice.

We ttc natuarlly and have now had 9 m/c  the last 4 with full immunes. 

Ever since my first m/c my cycle is 24 days, ov on day 10/11 (was always 28 before we ttc)
So I am wondering if this may effect egg quality, ie may not be mature enough..

I had every test poss I think! And lap/hysto so thinking cud this be why or maybe somthing else - am missing

Thnakyou so much for reading, wud love any advice/positive hope 
Xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi yogasian

I am sorry for you 9 MC, and to go through it with immune treatment much be awful.   Have you had IVIg? Sorry I know you said full immunes but does that include that?? 

I have suffered with short cycles for years, normally I get to day 24 and AF arrives but I ovulate on day 14/15. I have always wondered if early ovulation can cause immature eggs, I have ovulated on CD 9 before and thought surely the egg would be no good.

Unfortunatly there is no way to tell what the eggs are like. Unless your having IVF where they can get a good look at the quaility of your eggs. Have you thought about going down that route?? As you have concieve naturally then IVF could be a option with immune treatment if you have proven problems. 

Who do you see hun, what clinic are you treated at??
N xxx


----------



## MeowToTheMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your long sad journey so far.  

I also have a very short cycle, but my consultant said it's quite unusual to ovulate earlier then day 14 even so - and this adds up for me (I don't ovulate early, I just have a very short stage from ovulation until my next period).  
In my case he doesn't seem to think there are any issues and seems fairly positive about chances.

This may not be much help to you if you ovulate early also, but thought I would share as he was unfazed by my situation.

Good luck


----------



## yogagirl007 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Ladies

thanks for your replies.

I spoke to my doctor (Dr G) and he says shorter cycles could indicate a drop in fertility 
So I am going to get a AMH test which test my egg reserve etc, I def ovulate about day 11 as I use sticks and also get a sharp temperature rise the next day.......
A long stressful journey... but remain positive 

xxx


----------



## MeowToTheMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

Good luck yogasian with your AMH.
Really hope you get a result you can work with.

It is a stressful journey isn't it.  But keeping positive is the only way to get through it with some sanity left!  

xx


----------

